# Cwr Issue



## Xrated (Oct 9, 2011)

Ok I need a solution to my problem. Lol! When my phone reboots into recovery the volume buttons work but the camera button to select doesn't work. Why is this happening? When it happens I have to pull the battery. Help please thanks.


----------



## Xrated (Oct 9, 2011)

Fixed it


----------

